# Backwards swimming Oscar



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

So I brought home an Oscar. . . And put him in my 80G Tank by himself. He seems to be doing fine other than the fact he keeps making laps around the top of the water sucking in air every few paces, while swimming backwards. Every now and then he swims down the tank side, the right way, and back up again. Fed him frozen food this morning. Only ate one cube despite being a solid 7" fish.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

How long have you had him?? I have had mine for almost a year now and still when ever something is off even the littlest bit my Azrael acts like she is dying until I correct the issue.. luckily for me I have figured out her tantrums and can usually tell what is wrong just by watching her for a few... but it wasn't always that easy..... She has trained me well.....LOL!!!!!


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Oscars have a mind and personality all their own. They do whatever they want to, the ones I have had don't care for decorations... They have preferred to do their own decor.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

jag14 said:


> Oscars have a mind and personality all their own. They do whatever they want to, the ones I have had don't care for decorations... They have preferred to do their own decor.


Mine too.....LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

